# I'd rather be fishing! wink!



## jtakeman (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey gang, How's summer going?

Here's a fish I got while taking a vacation day with my son. Pictures a little off, Wrong setting on the camera. (Yes, that's white hair in my stash and on my chin!)







And some others are in my album, We have been getting out as much as possible! Were enjoying the new boat!





http://s827.photobucket.com/albums/zz196/jtakeman/Fish/


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice catch...Good to see you're using that new boat!

Did you have the wife swim out to take that picture??


----------



## Ncountry (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice fish.It is always  a great day on the water if it's with you kids .


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 28, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Nice catch...Good to see you're using that new boat!
> 
> Did you have the wife swim out to take that picture??


 
A lake we fish has nature trails. We drop her and the dog off while we go off fishing. She enjoys their walks and a little beach area much more than fishing. My son and I pretty much hog the whole boat once we're on the water. Probably safer for her on land! If you've seen my driving you'd know what I mean!


----------



## Jags (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice large mouth.  Guessing 'bout 3.5 to 4 pounds?


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 28, 2012)

the post for your seat is hidden by your leg...makes it look like you're sitting in the air, or you've been super-imposed....pretty cool trick.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jun 28, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> the post for your seat is hidden by your leg...makes it look like you're sitting in the air, or you've been super-imposed....pretty cool trick.


 

Maybe there is no seat and Jay's break dancin' while he's fishing?


----------



## ScotO (Jun 29, 2012)

Some people see a 4-5 pound bass.....I see two nice fillets for the skillet!  Looks like a great time, made even better because of your son being with you..


----------



## Jags (Jun 29, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Some people see a 4-5 pound bass.....I see two nice fillets for the skillet! Looks like a great time, made even better because of your son being with you..


 
Ewwww - you actually_ eat_ large mouth?
I'll save room for the walleye.


----------



## ScotO (Jun 29, 2012)

Jags said:


> Ewwww - you actually_ eat_ large mouth?
> I'll save room for the walleye.


 Only if it's caught out of a cold water lake.  Bass or musky fillets, a little bit of Old Bay seasoning and some malt vinegar.....MMMMMM..  Trust me, any legal length walleyes caught are prized fillets too, but I think the yellow perch is the best tasting freshwater fish, hands down.....


----------



## Jags (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm with you all the way, up until the bass fillets.  Ewwwww.
(gonna fish for perch this weekend.)


----------



## ScotO (Jun 29, 2012)

Jags said:


> I'm with you all the way, up until the bass fillets. Ewwwww.
> (gonna fish for perch this weekend.)


 you think that's bad, I have a redneck buddy at work (I mean HARDCORE redneck) who swears that his favorite fish (get ready for this) is canned sucker!  He catches them in the spawning season in cold springwater creeks, and cans them for year round use.  Bones and all.  Makes fishcakes out of 'em, I refuse to try them but he swears by 'em!


----------



## The Beagler (Jun 29, 2012)

Very nice bass!  I, like Scotty also eat largemouth bass.  I've got a pond that I fish that is full of 12 - 13" fish.  I'll take a few here & there to bring home for the skillet.  Personal favorite: bluegill & crappie.  Tried long nosed gar for the first time last year & it's very good!  Just because certain fish are deemed "trash fish" doesn't make them bad eating.  I've heard sucker is some of the whitest meat you can get on a fish.  Only fish that I didn't like & tried was common carp.  Yuck!


----------



## Jags (Jun 29, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> you think that's bad, I have a redneck buddy at work (I mean HARDCORE redneck) who swears that his favorite fish (get ready for this) is canned sucker! He catches them in the spawning season in cold springwater creeks, and cans them for year round use. Bones and all. Makes fishcakes out of 'em, I refuse to try them but he swears by 'em!


 
Believe it or not, but I actually LOVE pickled sucker. It is a very clean firm white flesh. (when you pickle them, the bones are dissolved).
Smoked carp is pretty darned tasty too.


----------



## ScotO (Jun 29, 2012)

And to think, all these years, I've been throwing this huge white suckers we catch from the spring fed run by our house back into the creek.  DAMMIT!  I'll give it a try sometime.


----------



## Jags (Jun 29, 2012)

No joke, you should. You will turn your nose up at pickled herring after that. The colder the water, the better.  The fish are usually taken after ice out for this.


----------



## smoke show (Jun 30, 2012)

No license needed for sucker fishing here. Only run for a short time in the spring for spawning. Its my kinda fishing, drop the net and pull up dozens of fish. On the right day you could fill up all your pails in no time. Next spring I'll have to get some pics and video of the festivities. We used to bring 5 gallon pails full to grandma for pickling.
Its a delicacy for some.


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 30, 2012)

i dunno if I could eat something called a "sucker" or a "crappie"....you fisher-persons are an odd lot. I mean that in the nicest way.


----------



## Jags (Jul 2, 2012)

For you, Delta, we will rename it Croppy.  Does that help?


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 2, 2012)

Around here, The lakes get too hot for the bass. We stick to eating the cold water fish or sea critters. My son just caught one that made mine look punny! 23" long x17" girth. An absolute toad!! We'll get a fiberglass repo of it. She was free to swim another day!


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice Jay.... Nice Bass (you and the kid).... 

Im gonna agree to disagree on the canned sucker. But will agree that Perch is the best tasting fish out there.. Ummmmm... I know what I am eating Friday!!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice fish!  Lucky kid, gets to fish all summer!


----------



## Jags (Jul 3, 2012)

Whoa, that is a fatty.  Nice fish.


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 3, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Nice Jay.... Nice Bass (you and the kid).....


 
Thanks bud, I kinda promised him we'd work really hard to get him the big one for his wall space this year! I'm just relieved we did it! Now we both have them.


----------



## blacktail (Jul 4, 2012)

Jags said:


> Believe it or not, but I actually LOVE pickled sucker. It is a very clean firm white flesh. (when you pickle them, the bones are dissolved).
> Smoked carp is pretty darned tasty too.


 
I lived in Wisconsin for awhile, sampled smoked crap, I mean carp, and can only say one thing. Spoken like a true FIB.


----------



## smoke show (Jul 4, 2012)

blacktail said:


> Spoken like a true FIB.


Gettin kinda personal.  Those are fightin words to some Illinoians.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 4, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Gettin kinda personal. Those are fightin words to some Illinoians.


 
Put em up...put em up!!


----------



## blacktail (Jul 5, 2012)

One of the guys I worked with kept saying FIBS. I laughed pretty good when I finally heard what it meant.


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 5, 2012)

Jags said:


> For you, Delta, we will rename it Croppy. Does that help?


 
Round these parts, we call em Strawberries or Calicos...


----------



## Delta-T (Jul 6, 2012)

i had no idea fish had such...colloquial names. my wife says she used to go fishin for a "horned pout" which I think is a catfish. i dunno why she dosn't call it a catfish. this seems to be very common with the freshwater fishes. i suppose its not much different than the mountain lion/cougar/puma thing.


----------



## Jags (Jul 9, 2012)

blacktail said:


> Spoken like a true FIB.


 

If you're gonna say it, say it right. FIBWAB

Effin Illinois Bastage WITH A BOAT. Not all smokers (and operators) are created equal. If ya gotz the skillz.....


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 14, 2012)

Something to add. We had the LMB my son caught reproduced for him in fiberglass.



We surprised him for his 13th birthday.


----------



## smoke show (Feb 2, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> (Yes, that's white hair in my stash and on my chin!)


Which chin are you reffering to?


----------



## Eatonpcat (Feb 2, 2013)

smoke show said:


> Which chin are you reffering to?


 

Now that's a good one!!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 2, 2013)

Funny you fella's bringing this post back up. We got a letter in the mail this morning. Seems my son(the true fisherman) has been invited to the *Connecticut Trophy Fish Awards Ceremony *where he will be getting another award. All they would say is they are giving awards in various categories. But I think he may have grabbed the largest LMB for a CT youth in 2012!

Just way too cool and I am so freekin proud of my little fishin buddy! No words can even come close to how I feel! And he's off the charts too!


----------



## Boog (Feb 2, 2013)

Getting ready to make the annual "cabin fever" run up to the lower Niagara River for some salmon and trout (and the occasional muskie).  I work the area from Devil's Hole down past Lewiston to Stella's Drift.  Its like "ice fishing" as far as the temps go, but you're boat fishing with the scenic Niagara/Lewiston area all around.  Most folks fish egg sacks, I prefer artificials, silver firedot Flatfish (Quickfish) being my favorite lure!


----------



## ScotO (Feb 2, 2013)

We expect pics, JT.............you know how it goes around here!

Congrats to your little man, that award is something he'll always have.......it'll be in the books!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 2, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> We expect pics, JT.............you know how it goes around here!
> 
> Congrats to your little man, that award is something he'll always have.......it'll be in the books!


 
Will do! I hope the smile fits in the photo's. Might need an extra wide angle lens!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 17, 2013)

Pictures as promised! 





I'll post a copy of the official CT DeEP publishing once its released. 

We went to the fishing show first and talked to a couple local pro's. They were very helpful with advice on youth leagues and possible tournament fishing in his future. Very helpful and they were impressed with his fishing knowledge. Also talked to the BASS area rep and looking into their high school program.  Just missed Charlie Moore, Joey might have challenged him to a fishing duel.  

We had a great 2012 season and can't wait to get winter over with, So we can start next season.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 17, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Pictures as promised!
> 
> View attachment 93990
> View attachment 93991
> ...


Awesome!  Proud of the little guy!
My boys (and my daughter too) are all getting to the age where they are really starting to like fishing.  Gonna spend more time doing it this summer.....


----------



## Boog (Feb 17, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Pictures as promised!..............................We went to the fishing show first and talked to a couple local pro's. They were very helpful with advice on youth leagues and possible tournament fishing in his future. Very helpful and they were impressed with his fishing knowledge. Also talked to the BASS area rep and looking into their high school program. Just missed Charlie Moore, Joey might have challenged him to a fishing duel......................................We had a great 2012 season and can't wait to get winter over with, So we can start next season.


 
Keep up the fishing with Joey, they will produce memories that he will never forget of his quality time with you.  My Dad died in the fall of "11", but I will always remember those special times hunting and fishing with him.  Caught the big King in the photo fishing with him on Ontario a few years back.


----------

